# Advice please?



## Sarah1508

Hey to anyone who is reading, so here's my situation I've missed my pill a couple of times about 2, 3 weeks back and about a week ago I've come down with what I thought was a bug. Started off as tiredness and dizziness and really just not feeling well in general plus one morning woke up to have to run to the loo to be sick, and since then I have felt sick every morning and sometimes throughout the day. Morning sickness is not ssomething I suffered from while pregnant with Kian but I thought I'd better take a ttest just in case tthe day before yesterday but it was negative. Just to say we are not planning to get pregnant atm , I've just been a bit forgetful since coming off the injection (need to get in the swing of remembering to take the pill again :dohh: :haha: ) I've also forgotten to take it for three days in a row last week because I usually take it with my anti depressants in the morning (that way Im more likely to remember) but I've had them three days where I didnt have any anti depressants because I couldn't get an appointment with the doctor and since I'm on new mmedicationiI need to see the doctor before they give me my meds anyways that led me to forget then too.... :dohh: But anyways! I need to stop rambling on! :haha: 

My questions are 1. Could I have fallen pregnant when I missed my pill a few weeks back and still test negative?

2. How soon after contraception can implantation bleeding happen? (I'mnot due my period for about 2 ish weeks, iI'm not very regular so not too sure) but today and yesterday I've had some light bleeding and cramping could this possibly be implantation bleeding? 

3.Could missing my pill recently 3 days in a row cause me to start my period about 2 weeks (more or less) early? 

And finally 4 when should I test again? 

Sorry for all the rambling on :haha: you'd think I would know everything already since I've had a baby before butwhen I was pregnant with Kian I had practically no symptoms and only found out when I was nearly three months gone! :dohh: haha anyways thanks to anyone who can help me and has actually read all of this! :haha:


----------



## Sarah1508

P.s sorry if I've posted in the wrong form wasn't too sure where to post so thought I should just stick to the people on this fourm that I know :)


----------



## nic18

Your period can come early when missing pills, but if you have started taking it again that will stop it. I'd wait another 2 weeks till your period is due and then test, if you tested already its obviously still far to early! 

keep us updated :)


----------



## cabbagebaby

Missing any amount of pills can always increase the risk of pregnancy wait 2 weeks and test again also you could still test negative from a few weeks ago but its most likely your not pregnant from missing that pill a few weeks ago


----------

